# Undead Knight's Ground Crypt



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

I have always loved the above ground crypts like Aragon's in Lord of the Rings, so I decided to build one this year. The frame is entirely 1"x2"s and will be covered in blue/pink foam. Construction pics coming!


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

View attachment 87372

1"x2" Framing for Ground Crypt


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

First foam applied, cut to fit over upper crypt (which also creates the lid).


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

Skull shields for side detail (3 per side)


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

Crypt lid - Lord Soth, Knight of the Black Rose


----------



## moosecat (Oct 14, 2010)

Looking good! Can't wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## moosecat (Oct 14, 2010)

By the way. Whats are the measurements ?


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice are you going to make a Lord Soth figure too?


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

Moosecat: lower base is 96" long x 48" wide x 15" high; upper crypt is 74" long x 24" wide x 24" high;
James B: I have ran out of time, the crypt and my Angel of Death statue is going to take me right up to Halloween (job interfering with hobby). I did buy a Walgreen skeleton so maybe Lord Soth next year - black armor and all!


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

i really like the way this is turning out, keep the pics coming, i really want to see the end product!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice. I look forward to seeing more of this project.


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

Patiently waiting for me to finish...two lower end panels to install, then edge detailing to cover 1"x2"s, a little putty, and paint!


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

bumping this to find out how it's turning out...how about it Lord Soth...update with some pics!!

dK


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

No problema! Pics on the way tomorrow. Work has been cramping my progress severely!!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Lord Soth what kind of skele is that sitting on your crypt?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

That's one of the Walgreens skeletons. 

Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

This is an overall view of the finished crypt.


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

A little closer view with no background.


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

Closeup of crypt lid details. I changed the rose on the shield from engraved to raised 3D halfway through construction.


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice job!!!!


----------



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks awesome. whats shipping to cali on that?


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

very nice, very nice...the raised crypt is something that I am just going to have to add to my graveyard for next year!! Thanks for the updated pics!!

dK


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks guys! I am weathering it now and will post some night shots soon. 
Gryphon, it is pretty light so shipping should be fairly affordable, just the darn re-assembly would be a beast!


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

As an old Ravenloft fan, Lord Soth has to be my fave character from Ravenloft and the Dragonlance series. Such a dark and tragic figure, kind of like Lord Vader.


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

That is very nice - very nice indeed - excellent job!!!


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments and I have been a Lord Soth fan too for a long time. Here's a lighting test in prep for Halloween night (actually all weekend long). It's a little blurry due to jumping around dodging mosquitoes!


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

Lord Soth is *sooo* awesome. A true Halloween death knight....:











A true dark soul that makes even the undead _tremble_.

I'd say your tomb does him justice.

You have to respect that he makes everyone around him ice cold, and utterly _terrified_.


----------



## GhoulBoy (Oct 15, 2007)

Very nice. I've made one myself to hand out the candy from. Did not put it on a dias, but it does add something to the haunt. Great job.


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

That turned out excellent. I love how you created the raised rose, and the lighting in the last pic gives it that final eerie touch. Thanks for sharing the step by step of this project!


----------



## Lord Soth (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks again to everyone for the great compliments! I will post some more after Halloween night. My Angel of Death statue suffered a short life, so maybe next year a Lord Soth statue?


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh now this is so cool


----------



## 556boyer (Jul 23, 2013)

I like the rose effect. Might use that on my crypt I am building for my graveyard theme this year


----------

